# Inherited car which isnt wanted!



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

My lovely Italian Mum, left me her car, in her Italian will.

It's an old Fiat Panda, right-hand drive, which was reregistered here in 1992.

The other day I went to the ACI to reregister it in my name and they told me it would cost 530 euros! Its all up to date with everything it should have and roadworthy and running. But, we already have a car and will never use this one. Neither my partner nor I will ever drive it.

Question is......what is the cheapest way to dispose of it? I presume I have to change the name even to scrap it? I have better things to spend my money on tbh 

Thank you : )


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you ask ACI if you can scrap it without changing the name?

Scrapping isn't free either.

Cheapest way is to sell it to someone that will pay for the name change. Even if you sell it for parts at €0. 

Ask your local mechanic if he wants it.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Did you ask ACI if you can scrap it without changing the name?


No, because I was a bit shell-shocked at the time 

On a slightly different note - if I register the car in my name, can my brother (who is not resident here in Italy) insure and drive it?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

He can drive it but I think you'll need to insure it.

Actually with the recent court case even if you park it off the road you'll need to insure it.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

But as a non-resident and not the owner of the car, can he insure it? 
Sorry for all the questions, the situation is worrying me as I have been told the longer the car is left without reregistering, the higher the amount to pay. Its always kept in the garage on private land.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think he can insure it. He can give you the money for the insurance but you'll need to insure it.

I doubt the police are going to be checking private garages but the ruling actually requires it to be insured. 

https://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=77976f5d-ac0f-415d-aa79-e81486f3131c


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Well that link is no good

I'll find a better one


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.clydeco.com/blog/insura...s-on-insurance-status-of-immobilised-vehicles


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks NickZ


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Cynical Kenzo to the rescue...

Burn it out... Break it up... Take it piece by piece to the local scrappy or get one of the many local metal collectors to take the bulk.

... You do learn some things in Sicily... oh.. remove number plates first..obviously :spy:

Kenzo


----------

